# Desensitizing a pup to a blow dryer



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Personally I would break it down further. Not plugged in, center of room, click & treat when she moves towards it. Eventually take a treat from off of it. Dryer on low, same exercise, etc. Also cotton balls in the ears are good to muffle the sound for sensitive dogs. Andis also makes a hand dryer that is much quieter than my own blow dryer. It might be worth the $30 investment. I use one on Racer's face & I do an entire 60# doodle for a friend with it. I don't recommend it for a large dog's entire body as it takes forever lol


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks,the blow dryer is the only thing that bothers Beatrice. She has a very outgoing and friendly personaliy, its startling to see her react this way. I initially had trouble with the clipper but short sessions and treats worked through that. 

Back to basics it is.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It's funny how some just accept it and some HATE it! We used to groom a yellow lab. He was a service dog and so sweet!!!!! If we dropped a brush he would pick it up and place it right in our hands. He was so well behaved and loved his bath. But as soon as we turned on the dryer he would tremble and be so frightened. We bathed him every week. It took me over a year to get that dog to accept the dryer. Then one day I wasn't at work and someone else dried him. I don't know how hard they pushed him but we were back at square one with his fear. Gosh I was angry! Anyways, soon after I left that job so I don't know how it ended.

Go slow and always start with the butt, seems to be the least sensitive area for most dogs. Keep the dryer on low. I agree with positive reinforcement, but my opinion is usually don't over coddle, you have a poodle and they are going to be groomed their whole life, they need to get used to it.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> It's funny how some just accept it and some HATE it! We used to groom a yellow lab. He was a service dog and so sweet!!!!! If we dropped a brush he would pick it up and place it right in our hands. He was so well behaved and loved his bath. But as soon as we turned on the dryer he would tremble and be so frightened. We bathed him every week. It took me over a year to get that dog to accept the dryer. Then one day I wasn't at work and someone else dried him. I don't know how hard they pushed him but we were back at square one with his fear. Gosh I was angry! Anyways, soon after I left that job so I don't know how it ended.
> 
> Go slow and always start with the butt, seems to be the least sensitive area for most dogs. Keep the dryer on low. I agree with positive reinforcement, but my opinion is usually don't over coddle, you have a poodle and they are going to be groomed their whole life, they need to get used to it.



Thanks goodness knows I don't want to reinforce her fear or coddle her. We have training sessions daily, because well I just love to teach her to do tricks our latest is learning to roll over, which is a multi step sit/down/lay (on her side)/ then roll over.

I think if might be a bit much to add hair dryer training into an overwise fun time, or would it?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Gosh, why not? Worth a try. Different things work for different dogs. I think you are pretty in tuned to your dog. Seems to me it will be a bump in the road and you will have it handled soon.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah it is a little bit of a bump, I'll figure it out though I always figured never hurt to ask a question. Sometimes things are get lost in translation.  while I'm teaching her to understand my english and she is teaching me to understand dog.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Stella is the same way and she is 4 years old ! I just gave up. She gets to air dry all year long.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh my, well I have to give it my best go. Beatrice's a puppy so she can't be any worse than my dear sweet Fannie my rescue poodle, god rest her little soul, who was terrified of almost everything, grooming was Fannie's favorite her stumpy tail would wag from start to finish. I'll just keep going.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Scarlett loves the dryer to the point of falling asleep while being dried!!! Talk about a hedonist!!! Rhett is the same way!! The toy Jippy on the other hand is terrified of his shadow and even the wind off of it !!! There are not enough treats in the world for him to be dried. Tripe is the key to his beautification routine!!! 
But all fun aside patience and time is the key!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Because of needing service dogs to be rock solid... if I have a pup who is sensitive to something I "saturate". So,the dryer would be present wherever the pup spent most of it's day (not running at first, later with random moments of running). Another trick is to run the dryer about fifteen feet from the dog, gradually moving it closer...at the dog's mealtimes. No big deal, don't acknowledge scared behavior, praise good behavior. Sometimes, the feared object is a cane, a broom, wheelchair... doesn't matter. The object that is ever present becomes BORING. I know you can't leave the dryer running all the time, but you can flip it on numerous times a day. Think about what your dog likes the most and start associating it with the dryer.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

thank you, I'll keep that in mind, right now her two favorite things walks and training time


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

That's easy, then. Run the dryer right before you put her leash on for a walk, and right before you start the trick training, You don't have to aim it at her, just flip it on for a second. She's smart and biddable; she'll be used to the dryer in no time.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

We live in jersey where it will be getting cold soon. 
Zoe hates the dryer with passion. She takes her bath well and is such a good girl in general that I hate seeing her terrified.
She air dries pretty fast so even in the winter i am not going to bother to try again.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Charmed said:


> That's easy, then. Run the dryer right before you put her leash on for a walk, and right before you start the trick training, You don't have to aim it at her, just flip it on for a second. She's smart and biddable; she'll be used to the dryer in no time.


well trick time I brought out the dryer didn't even plug it in, I laid it down by bathroom door and she tried to hide behind the toilet, I managed to lure her out with some treats. Had a little trouble at the beginning of the training session, she kept eyeing the infernal noise maker and wouldn't move more than a few inches from me to start. I persisted and kept placing farther away and closer to the hair dryer. Only toward the end did she refocus on me and not the infernal noise maker. Will repeat timorrow.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

We use cotton balls in ears and happy hoodie. Don't point air flow at face.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Day Two;

Beatrice startled again when I hauled out dryer, lured her out with treats and gave treat on top of dryer, and wonder of wonders she did not give the blow dryer the stink eye at all during our training session. A win


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Good job, poodle mom! Isn't it nice when stink eye disappears? Kudos to you for being patient... and sticking to it.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Keep it up! Love the updates!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Day three:

A blow dryer on floor before Beatrice's training started. A few treats atop the dryer, okay good. I still haven't plugged in the dryer. I try moving the drying like I am drying her. SHe startles a little but is lured back with treats. so I up the ante and start make blow dryer sound while moving the dryer, startles again but will endure it briefly for treats. I figure it was a win, so onto regular training


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I only have time for quick answer. Anything you want a dog to get over and even like it you need to do " shaping " games in which the dog chooses to interact with object to get rewards. #1 don't have any apprehension or ideas of an issue in your mind. It's a game!
#2 start with rewarding any interaction.. Looking sniffing touching movement towards etc. Clicker is best or word "yes!" Said enthusiastically. 
#3 rapid food/ toy/ reward delivery. 
So when I started to cart with my 4&6 year old dogs my golden was scared to come near it. I first clicked/ treated ( C/T) for looking, then sniffing, then approaching, pawing etc. Then I stood near it and did all over again. Then I started to rock it a little and kinda ignored her if she came closer I CT. Then i started walking pulling cart. She would come in then dash away. I marked the coming in, then slowly upped my criteria to waking a few steps, then heeling then going faster etc. All off leash. I made it her choice. She was in control. My spoo seems to dislike pressure ( facing direct/ leaning/ restraining) but she not only tolerates grooming she offers to jump up on tables even when it's not her turn! All because I shaped everything she didn't like. Hated her head collar... Turned it into a shaping game that she pushed her muzzle into to get clicked.. Hated her kennel.. Turned into a game of offering to go in equalled CT. Another tip. Dogs hate too hot of air( wet transfers heat- try holding your blow dryer to your wet skin) or cold air. Blow warm air into a towel to warm it up and burrito wrap dog and snuggle for few minutes. Then brush while you blow dry.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Update:

Success~

Yesterday first day of grooming that wasn't scary for Beatrice. So happy dance. Thank you everyone for your suggestions with how to work with Beatrice and the big scary blow dryer. Itzaclip the cotton balls are what helped turn the corner, that and making the blow dryer treat worthy, and just not knuckling under to her fear and my frustration.

Yesterday Beatrice was actually rubbing herself all over the towel, that I leave under the dogs whilst I dry them, it has a fun and happy experience for her which is way more than I hope for. So thanks again for your help.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

What a happy outcome! So glad for you and Beatrice!


----------

